# GAME OF THRONES #10:Fire and Blood ACT 10 Chapter 1-2011--Season Ending



## Truth Seeker (Jun 19, 2011)

*Fire and Blood*
As tragic news spreads across the Seven Kingdoms, Bran and Rickon share a prophetic dream, Catelyn interrogates Jaime about her son's fall, and Robb's destiny is forever changed. After a surprising decision by his father, Tyrion heads south. Arya assumes a new identity in an attempt to escape King's Landing, and Sansa is terrorized by Joffrey. At the Wall, Jon is forced to choose between the Night's Watch and the family he left behind. Across the sea, Dany pays a terrible price for her love, but finds new hope. 





 
​


----------



## Starman (Jun 19, 2011)

I've read the books a couple of times and I'm still super-excited for tonight's episode. I've had my quibbles but for the most part the series has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 20, 2011)

Gosh, I hope things turn out swell for everyone.


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2011)

Uh pic in the first post is way too big.


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2011)

An incredible end to an incredible season. They succeeded beyond my expectations with this adaptation. I can't wait for season 2.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 20, 2011)

As someone once said, 'Don't get attach to any characters...' ,but heck, some of them you just have walked with a razor edge just to like them.

Was trying to find a smaller pic for this season ending. That fits the bill, if anyone finds similar, link it, and I will replace the current one.

'Fire cannot kill a dragon'


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 20, 2011)

*Ending?*

What was the final image we were left with to draw us to set us up for Season 2? I want to see if they went with what I think they went with. I won't be able to watch it for a bit. 

What was the image before the credits rolled?


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2011)

Ah a year until the next season.. and this..

Watch the Trailer for the Buddy Comedy Version of Game of Thrones -- Vulture


----------



## Kzach (Jun 20, 2011)

How is this thread not the most popular thread in the universe after that season finale?

The CGI was really well done. I honestly didn't have very high hopes for it after seeing the Eyrie CGI, but I felt this episode's was top-notch. I so hope HBO greenlights a huge budget for the rest of the seasons.

The actress that plays Sansa finally impressed me. Up until tonight's episode I was underwhelmed by her but she managed to really come into her own in this episode. And the moment with Jon in the forest was just so cool.

Oh, and Arya is AWESOME!


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 20, 2011)

So, first of all ... Awesome!

The final image, Celt, was I think exactly the one you're envisioning -- Dany after the fire with her children.

There's so much to discuss, though it adhered so well to the book (while bringing in a few early scenes from the next book as well) that there was nothing I found really surprising in any regard, but it was enjoyable seeing how they got to that final shot.

So much happened that I was a bit surprised to realize that I had forgotten about Arya for a while after the ending of the episode. But once I remembered again, I sort of wished that they had given us an initial introduction to Jaqen, instead of keeping him covered up as they did.

They're definitely making Shae feistier than in the novels, a lot more willing to challenge and talk back to Tyrion, rather than just flatter and wheedle. I like her more as a character, but wonder if Tyrion is quite as likely to fall for this Shae as for the one who incessently flattered him in the novels.

I liked Grand Maester Pycelle's "the thing about kings" speech, and the prostitute's bored attitude toward it (and him). Was that Ros again, making an appearance? For the life of me, I can't figure out what the producers are attempting with that character. Is it cheeper to have only one actress on the payroll whose main qualification for her role is "looks good naked" rather than hiring several, or is this an actual attempt to tie a number of characters together through their "association" with Ros?

Oh well. A long wait till next season!


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 20, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> So, first of all ... Awesome!
> 
> The final image, Celt, was I think exactly the one you're envisioning -- Dany after the fire with her children.
> 
> ...




I think the main thing with Ros is that she's a character people can explain things to without having to resort to "As you know..." to people who do in fact know. Also, given that the audience already knows she's a prostitute, the show doesn't need to spend time establishing the listening character's relationship/background with the speaker.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute ending. Puppies and dragons. Wait, what was I thinking about? Ooh.

Marillion got off easy. Only lost his tongue on tv. But this changes a certain thing in the future.



Remus Lupin said:


> I sort of wished that they had given us an initial introduction to Jaqen, instead of keeping him covered up as they did.



The actor for Jaqen hasn't been cast yet, so they can't show his face.



> Was that Ros again, making an appearance? For the life of me, I can't figure out what the producers are attempting with that character. Is it cheeper to have only one actress on the payroll whose main qualification for her role is "looks good naked" rather than hiring several, or is this an actual attempt to tie a number of characters together through their "association" with Ros?



It has to be the latter. She has now been with Tyrion, Theon, Jon (he mentioned being with her, but not wanting another bastard), Littlefinger and now Pycelle. That is amazingly well connected for a completely new character. All that's missing is Varys, Illyrio and Renly and she'll have a hand in every pie.

Speaking of pie, was that Hot Pie that Arry was threatening?


----------



## Krug (Jun 20, 2011)

Teaser for season 2 - SPOILER WARNING - 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvtkirHz5s&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ‪Game Of Thrones: Season 2 Tease (HBO)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## jonesy (Jun 20, 2011)

Krug said:


> Teaser for season 2 - SPOILER WARNING -
> 
> YouTube - Game Of Thrones: Season 2 Tease (HBO)



Hah! That is masterful. I'm guessing most book readers won't even notice.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I give: how is it a spoiler? (I've read the books, fwiw.)

Well, I get a sort of 



Spoiler



Melisandre thing from the green flame


, but that can't be it, right?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 20, 2011)

[sblock]It's a Wildfire explosion! You see the green flame reach out, and then boom! [/sblock]


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, war is afoot, a sadist prick sits on the throne, the Starks plan to pay him back, the Imp becomes the new Hand, and things go bump in the night beyond the Wall. 

Yeah, depressing as hell, but still a great end to a season. 

Oh and the final scene with Dany and her dragons was glorious.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jun 20, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Marillion got off easy. Only lost his tongue on tv. But this changes a certain thing in the future.




I don't think that was Marillion. I recall a similar scene in the books. Was it the same actor?


----------



## jonesy (Jun 20, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> I don't think that was Marillion. I recall a similar scene in the books. Was it the same actor?



HBO: Game of Thrones: Marillion: Bio

In the books there was another troubadour who wasn't named (I think), but in the show only Marillion.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 20, 2011)

Great finale to a great first season. The whole scene with Dany and the dragons was a masterpiece. Not sure how they are going to pull off 



Spoiler



battle of Blackwater and the cgi for the Dragons


 on the same budget that they had for this year, but I have faith they'll pull it off.

Now, we'll just have to be content with casting announcements and _A Dance with Dragons_ until next season!


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 20, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> Great finale to a great first season. The whole scene with Dany and the dragons was a masterpiece. Not sure how they are going to pull off
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any rumors on casting for roles like Melisandre & Stannis?


----------



## Pinotage (Jun 20, 2011)

Great season ending. I was constantly surprised about the turns the series took even though I'd read the first book only 3 or 4 months ago. Good television all round. Can't wait for the second season and Dance with Dragons. Then we'll get to hear more about Dany, Tyrion and Jon.

Pinotage


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 20, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> Any rumors on casting for roles like Melisandre & Stannis?




There was this post from over a week ago over at winter-is-coming about Melisandre and Davos:

Leaked Season 2 auditions - Winter Is Coming

I haven't heard anything about Stannis (other than the lark that Gerard Butler was cast as Stannis via an IMDB edit). Right now, I'm a bit partial to Rufus Sewell getting the part (not that I know if he is being cast for it at all, or even available).


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 20, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> There was this post from over a week ago over at winter-is-coming about Melisandre and Davos:
> 
> Leaked Season 2 auditions - Winter Is Coming
> 
> I haven't heard anything about Stannis (other than the lark that Gerard Butler was cast as Stannis via an IMDB edit). Right now, I'm a bit partial to Rufus Sewell getting the part (not that I know if he is being cast for it at all, or even available).




Thanks for the link.   Cruz has 3 movies on her resume, all from the 1990s...


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 20, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> Cruz has 3 movies on her resume, all from the 1990s...




I couldn't watch her whole audition, it was pretty bad IMO. Out of all of the characters, I am very interested in who they find for Brienne.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 21, 2011)

On the subject of Ros, I suspect that it's true that she's mostly there for exposition at this point, but once you start putting her in contact with so many of the main characters, the audience is going to expect those connections to pay off at some point in the future. They're setting Ros up to be a player of some kind, but I don't know how they'll shoehorn that into a story that already has plenty of players.

My guess is that somewhere around season three, or even season two, someone will decide she knows too much and she'll meet a sticky end.

On Brienne, that's gonna be a tough role to cast, given her description. They may need to find a more attractive actress and use some prosthetics.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 21, 2011)

For the unfortunate among us who don't have HBO... Any idea when DVDs might be available?


----------



## Kzach (Jun 21, 2011)

EricNoah said:


> For the unfortunate among us who don't have HBO... Any idea when DVDs might be available?




No word that I can find. I'm on several mailing lists waiting to hear news about it. Nothing on fan sites about it yet either.

Having said that, although I have every intention of buying the DVD's, I've seen the series and I don't have HBO, so...


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 21, 2011)

Given that the series is not done yet, there is always the possibility that a character named Ros could make an appearance in a later book, though that might be unlikely. 

But then again, Martin seems to be working closely eough with the series that it would not be completely surprising to see minor elements from it incorporating into the books if there were room.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 21, 2011)

I thinks she'll serve an expository role to help viewers connect the dots they don't have time to portray; I can easily imagine a scene in the next season where she's talking with someone inconsequential to the story (another prostitute, for example) and says something like, "I don't think Lord Tyrion would do that because Littlefinger said _{some key fact}_."

Something along those lines that can shortcut a lot of storytelling.


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 21, 2011)

*re*



Remus Lupin said:


> On the subject of Ros, I suspect that it's true that she's mostly there for exposition at this point, but once you start putting her in contact with so many of the main characters, the audience is going to expect those connections to pay off at some point in the future. They're setting Ros up to be a player of some kind, but I don't know how they'll shoehorn that into a story that already has plenty of players.
> 
> My guess is that somewhere around season three, or even season two, someone will decide she knows too much and she'll meet a sticky end.
> 
> On Brienne, that's gonna be a tough role to cast, given her description. They may need to find a more attractive actress and use some prosthetics.




They can find a big, not so attractive girl to play Brienne. I hope they don't use prosthetics. I hope they find a girl that would probably never make it in acting normally to play Brienne. Maybe a big Scottish or Nordic girl used to carrying huge jugs of milk down the trail after she's done milking cows to play Brienne. That is always how I pictured her. 

Those type of women do exist. There have to be a few trying to be actresses. Find one. Find some six foot tall, big-framed woman and toss her in a suit of armor. Find someone we believe could kick the living crap out of a man if trained to be a knight and arrayed in full harness.

That's what I want to see. Brienne is one of the more interesting characters in the series. I'd like to see her cast. She would be an unusual casting. Most fantasy authors almost always make their warrior women beautiful as well as deadly. Martin went for realism and wrote a big daughter of a dairy farmer girl character and gave her a sword, armor, and some skill. I want to see that properly captured since it is such an unusual character.

I hope they go find some big wrestler woman, weight lifter, or simply a big farm girl that wants to act. Dress her up in some armor and let her kick some behind.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's the casting breakdown for the character:



> [BRIENNE TARTH] FEMALE. Age: 20s. A skilled warrior in service to Renly Baratheon. Larger and stronger than most men, we first meet Brienne when she wins a tournament, defeating the famed Loras Tyrell. Big-boned and plain faced, she has an awkward personality, but is also honest and loyal. She is derisively known as “Brienne the Beauty”… RECURRING. (Season Two: 6 episodes/Season Appearances: Multiple Season) Must be a MINIMUM of 5’10″. Do NOT submit actresses that look like models. We are looking for a big, WARRIOR-TYPE woman that’s more MANLY than womanly.




Sounds like they're casting it right.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 21, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Sounds like they're casting it right.




Personally I don't see why they're even putting out a casting call when the perfect woman is already known:


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2011)

Kzach said:


> Personally I don't see why they're even putting out a casting call when the perfect woman is already known:



She's not tall enough for that casting call.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 21, 2011)

jonesy said:


> She's not tall enough for that casting call.




Camera tricks made the little short-ass runt Mark Addy look bigger than he is, surely they can make Mauresmo taller. Gonna be hard to find a 6'3" buff woman in her twenties who looks like an ugly man, let alone convincing her to act in the role. Mauresmo is already used to being called an ugly dude.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2011)

Addy is short? He's 5' 10", same as Sean Bean.

Edit: ok, I see what you mean. Robert is supposed to be ~6'5". That is quite a difference.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 21, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Addy is short? He's 5' 10", same as Sean Bean.
> 
> Edit: ok, I see what you mean. Robert is supposed to be ~6'5". That is quite a difference.




Not just that, he was supposed to be a 'bear of a man' who wielded a massive two-handed hammer that caved in Rhaegar's chest.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 21, 2011)

Casting Season Two: Brienne - Winter Is Coming

My favs are Miranda Hart or Eva Damen. Hart fits more to the mental image I had of Brienne when reading the books, but Eva Damen seems to have more of the warrior-training already to go. I'm not sure they will stick too closely to the homeliness of Brienne as described in the books; they certainly didn't with Tyrion.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2011)

Katee Sackhoff? Oh, I really hope it won't be her.

I wish for someone like Dot Jones. She could actually do the athletics.
http://img.poptower.com/pic-47854/dot-jones.jpg?d=600


----------



## Celtavian (Jun 21, 2011)

*re*

Awesome. I knew from what we've seen so far, they would try to get it right. Hopefully they can find the perfect actress.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 21, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I wish for someone like Dot Jones. She could actually do the athletics.



Brienne is eighteen...


----------



## jonesy (Jun 21, 2011)

Kzach said:


> Brienne is eighteen...



Yeah, but someone similar to Dot. I just can't think of anyone who'd fit that bill.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 21, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> Casting Season Two: Brienne - Winter Is Coming




I was going to link to that -- and I agree that Hart fits my mental image well -- but after I looked into each of them they all seemed incredibly unlikely. I also agree with others that Sackhoff doesn't fit for a whole variety of reasons, not the least of which is her height; camera tricks for perspective are useful but don't work very well in fight scenes (camera angles become very limited).


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 21, 2011)

It appears that the finale episode did pretty well in the ratings (just over 3 million viewers). Should be good news for HBO. Probably unlikely (damn those bean counters) but would be nice if they received a larger budget for next season.

Game of Thrones finale ratings | Inside TV | EW.com


----------



## invokethehojo (Jun 21, 2011)

Krug said:


> Uh pic in the first post is way too big.




Only because it isn't of Dany naked with three baby dragons clutching to her.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 22, 2011)

invokethehojo said:


> Only because it isn't of Dany naked with three baby dragons clutching to her.




That poor actress. That image is going to become legendary and the core of fantasy geek gaming culture for many years to come. She'll pretty much never ever be allowed to forget it.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 22, 2011)

Kzach said:


> That poor actress. That image is going to become legendary and the core of fantasy geek gaming culture for many years to come. She'll pretty much never ever be allowed to forget it.




If this show goes on for 4+ seasons, she'll make plenty of cash to not care much about it.  They'll call the scene "adventurous".  I'm glad they did it, and the poor actress?  She'll do just fine over the next few years.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 22, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> If this show goes on for 4+ seasons, she'll make plenty of cash to not care much about it.  They'll call the scene "adventurous".  I'm glad they did it, and the poor actress?  She'll do just fine over the next few years.




Oh, no doubt.

But imagine her going to, say, GenCon, and having several thousand slathering, obese, sweaty, unwashed, foul-breathed, mouth-breathers drooling all over her and staring at her boobies.

Have some sympathy for the poor girl. I think she deserves it


----------



## jonesy (Jun 22, 2011)

At least she got to keep her hair.


----------



## invokethehojo (Jun 22, 2011)

jonesy said:


> At least she got to keep her hair.




I was surprised about that as well, but considering that the nudity thing is a big draw for the show's ratings it made sense... bald chicks just are not as hot, ask brittany spears.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 22, 2011)

invokethehojo said:


> I was surprised about that as well, but considering that the nudity thing is a big draw for the show's ratings it made sense... bald chicks just are not as hot, ask brittany spears.




Persis Khambatta proves you wrong.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 22, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> Persis Khambatta proves you wrong.



I don't think she does.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 22, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I don't think she does.



Looking through the Google Images matches, I think she's every bit as hot bald and usually more so.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 23, 2011)

If the best case for bald is a pic that is 32 years old, methinks you're suffering from a paucity of evidence in support of your argument.  You could have at least have tried a Natalie Portman pic. Problem with that is, she is plainly and obviously WAY hotter with long hair.

As for long hair is hotter and more sexy, generally? _Ahem_






_*Game, set and match.*_


----------



## jonesy (Jun 23, 2011)

They just cast Natalie Dormer, age 29, to play Margaery Tyrell, age 16.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 23, 2011)

jonesy said:


> They just cast Natalie Dormer, age 29, to play Margaery Tyrell, age 16.




I don't know...I can see it. She certainly looks young enough, and she's very pretty!


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 23, 2011)

I think it should be noted that the characters in the series are about 5 years older than their characters in the novel. I could see this woman as a 21-year old.


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 23, 2011)

Quite the appropriate dress for someone playing a Tyrell


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 24, 2011)

mac1504 said:


> Quite the appropriate dress for someone playing a Tyrell




That picture was from the premier of Season 2 of the Tudors, and was taken in March 2008.  While she is a youthful looking actress, she is now aged 29 and will be in her early thirties when she has to do the heavy lifting with her role. More recent picutures of her are available on IMDB. She looks like a beautiful woman in her late 20s. Funny about that.

So no - she's not 16. She's not even 21. She'll look late 20's, _at best_, on TV by the time we get to the "meaty" part of her role in seasons 3 and 4 and beyond.  

Clearly, they have decided her acting skills and marketability to draw fans of _The Tudors_ to _Game of Thrones_ were more important to them. The fact they can show her naked is probably a plus, too.

There is nothing to say that they are wrong in this decision -- and I am not saying they ARE wrong, either.

I do think that an older Margaery Tyrell can work and it isn't a disaster by any means. But it's clearly a _difference_ in the role for "TV Margaery" as distinct from "Book Margaery" and it will have consequences in terms of how that character is written, portrayed and viewed. I wonder if her age is such that the Queen of Thorns will essentially vanish from the scripts and Margaery will be far more a player in her own right, and less a piece?

I tried pointing this out to people on W-i-C and the fanboi knee-twitch went insane. "She's not too old" - "they aged up all the Stark kids, too" (patiently: _by 3 or 4 years, not by 13 years_) but ... whatever.

Ah well. It's nice to hear casting news. I will be looking forward to the Stannis, Melisandre and Ygritte casting announcements with great interest.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 24, 2011)

Thus far, of course, Marjorie has had the misfortune to be married to three men (well, a man and two boys) who have had little desire and/or opportunity to see her naked.


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 24, 2011)

Steel_Wind, I see your point. However, in her recent pictures, she still looks quite youthful. Here's one from IMDB:

Photos of Natalie Dormer

Yes, here she looks in her mid to late 20's, but I think her hair and her make-up contribute to that. I don't think it would be difficult in the least to make her look a bit younger, like someone in her early twenties (which, if you go with the 2 to 3 year aging that the Stark children went through, then she would look the proper age).

She's a beautiful woman, and Margaery is supposed to be one of the most beautiful women in the 7 kingdoms. I, too, am curious why they go someone with some obvious acting chops to play a character that doesn't have much of a role until later in the series. I'm curious if they will give her a stronger role.

I do hope they don't write out the Queen of Thorns...I like her.


----------



## dravot (Jun 26, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Thus far, of course, Marjorie has had the misfortune to be married to three men (well, a man and two boys) who have had little desire and/or opportunity to see her naked.




Spoilers for anything beyond season 1 are really not appreciated.  I'm reading the other books, right now, and you just ruined a major plot point for me.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 26, 2011)

Dormer?  What's wrong with Alessandra Torresani for that part?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 26, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Dormer?  What's wrong with Alessandra Torresani for that part?




My guess is that: (1) the accent might prove a problem; (2) she doesn't have the acting skills of Dormer; and (3) she doesn't have the history of being a fan fave of subscribers who like to watch medieval costume dramas on premium cable?

I don't think her past as being cast in an unsuccessful genre series assists her. For the most part, they want to avoid appeal to that fan base through casting as they already have attracted those fans (as they see it). Certainly, they have never featured that street cred as part of their press material in connection with casting Lena Heady as Cersei (_Sara Connor Chronicles_). 

Other than that, not much. I'd agree with you she looks the part perfectly, and at 24, is a better age.

Doesn't matter. Dormer has been signed so ... done is done.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 26, 2011)

Steel_Wind said:


> My guess is that: (1) the accent might prove a problem; (2) she doesn't have the acting skills of Dormer; and (3) she doesn't have the history of being a fan fave of subscribers who like to watch medieval costume dramas on premium cable?
> 
> I don't think her past as being cast in an unsuccessful genre series assists her. For the most part, they want to avoid appeal to that fan base through casting as they already have attracted those fans (as they see it). Certainly, they have never featured that street cred as part of their press material in connection with casting Lena Heady as Cersei (_Sara Connor Chronicles_).
> 
> ...





Agreed mostly all around.  Dormer is fairly one note, IMO, though.    They might have gone with Georgie Henley, I suppose for the right age.  I'd imagine she'd have the accent, and chops from her Chronicles experience.  Maybe too young to age through the role.


----------



## Herremann the Wise (Jun 27, 2011)

I think Dormer in the role of Margaery is full of win. In some ways, I like seeing the TV series differentiate itself slightly from the books; not in terms of fundamental storylines but in terms of nuance and perhaps an altered characterization (Shae for example, who I certainly like). I think Dormer might give the writers the chance to do this and do it really well.

I think now that the season is complete, I can well and truly trust Benioff and Weiss; and if they play with the material, I'm going to look forward to seeing what they do with it.

Best Regards
Herremann the Wise


----------



## jonesy (Jun 27, 2011)

Aging Robb and Margaery diminishes both characters. You lose a part of the aspect of them as young people who are extremely capable. When Robb captures Jamie in the books it comes across as something completely different, because they have two whole decades of experience between them. Same thing when Margaery faces against the Lannisters. It changes their performance from well above par to just par.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, maybe, but even Martin says he wishes he'd aged the characters a bit more in the books when he wrote them. And there's still two decades separating the protagonists from the antagonists (if those terms are even meaningful in the context of this story).

PS., Psst. Don't mention that Margaery faces off against the Lannisters. Don't you know that's a spoiler?!


----------



## jonesy (Jun 27, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> PS., Psst. Don't mention that Margaery faces off against the Lannisters. Don't you know that's a spoiler?!



But, 



Spoiler



even the Lannisters face off against the Lannisters. 



Maybe we should start a book spoilers thread after A Dance With Dragons is out.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 28, 2011)

Some casting possibilities for Stannis here!

Casting Season Two: Stannis - Winter Is Coming

I'm hearing rumors that Eccelston is high on the possibility list, but Rufus Sewell would be a good choice as well, AFAIC.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> Dormer?  What's wrong with Alessandra Torresani for that part?




'cause she's butt fugly?

I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but come on, this is meant to be one of the most beautiful women in the known world... Alessandra doesn't fit that description even in the slightest. At least Dormer is on the hot tomali train, if not exactly setting it ablaze.

As far as Stannis goes, Mark Strong is the only one that remotely resembles the character out of all the suggestions on that site. I can't believe any of the other suggestions are even suggestions when they have nothing at all in common with the character.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 28, 2011)

Kzach said:


> 'cause she's butt fugly?



Wow, that's... insane. I mean, she's definitely not "most beautiful woman in the world" material in the Margaery sense, but "butt fugly"? 

I do not want whatever it is you've been smoking.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kzach said:


> 'cause she's butt fugly?



Huh?

All due respect to the women on the board, but I am about to ask a typically male question...

Kzach, are you claiming that she doesn't do it for you, or that if the situation offered itself, you wouldn't invite that beauty into your, ahem...  bed?

(we are talking Game of Thrones... lots of male and female nudity abound).


----------



## Raunalyn (Jun 28, 2011)

I find Allesandra extremely adorable, but I agree; not Maergary Tyrell beautiful.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jun 28, 2011)

But neither is Natalie Dormer the same level of beauty.  She's attractive, but I don't see her as stunning as Maergary Tyrell is supposed to be.  I don't like the thin-lipped look she brings.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 29, 2011)

catsclaw227 said:


> Kzach, are you claiming that she doesn't do it for you, or that if the situation offered itself, you wouldn't invite that beauty into your, ahem...  bed?




I'd say no but who would believe me? Some of us aren't desperate enough to bag anything that walks. I don't find her attractive, even in the slightest. Then again, I don't find Dormer attractive either, but she's far prettier than Torresani.

Given the gazillions of actresses who would murder whole flocks of people for this job, it's a bit disappointing that they can't be bothered to find someone more suitable for the role.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 29, 2011)

Celtavian said:


> They can find a big, not so attractive girl to play Brienne. I hope they don't use prosthetics. I hope they find a girl that would probably never make it in acting normally to play Brienne.
> 
> ...
> 
> I hope they go find some big wrestler woman, weight lifter, or simply a big farm girl that wants to act. Dress her up in some armor and let her kick some behind.



I hope they find a good actress. In my humble opinion, Brienne is a difficult role and pivotal in the development of Jamie's personality. I want an actress who can be convincing emotionally. If she is plain and tall, that's great. But ability is much more important to me.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Jun 29, 2011)

Kzach said:


> I'd say no but who would believe me? Some of us aren't desperate enough to bag anything that walks. I don't find her attractive, even in the slightest. Then again, I don't find Dormer attractive either, but she's far prettier than Torresani.
> 
> Given the gazillions of actresses who would murder whole flocks of people for this job, it's a bit disappointing that they can't be bothered to find someone more suitable for the role.




The subjective assessment of the actresses' looks aside, I'm more interested with their acting abilities. We're talking about an acting job here, not a modeling one.


----------



## Kzach (Jun 30, 2011)

This is who should play Margaery:







She is pretty spot on for how I pictured the character. Plus she can act!


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, the question I have is whether the actress slated to play Margaery looks a lot like the actor who plays Loras, since they were apparently supposed to resemble one another closely enough to be twins.


----------



## El Mahdi (Jul 1, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Well, the question I have is whether the actress slated to play Margaery looks a lot like the actor who plays Loras, since they were apparently supposed to resemble one another closely enough to be twins.















Works for me...


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 2, 2011)

*re*

I'm not worried about Margaery's casting. She is a very small character in the book. Almost anything they do with her in the story will be their own invention. The biggest part she ever had I can recall is her dealings with Sansa. That was little more than girl talk.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jul 4, 2011)

Am I supposed to infer from this thread that different readers envisioned the most beautiful woman of Westeros differently? As if people have vastly different ideas of slam dunk gorgeousness? 

Inconceivable!


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 4, 2011)

Viking Bastard said:


> Am I supposed to infer from this thread that different readers envisioned the most beautiful woman of Westeros differently? As if people have vastly different ideas of slam dunk gorgeousness?
> 
> Inconceivable!




Meh. I don't want to impose intentions on other posters, but I've been reading most comments as book description purists versus adaptational pragmatists. 

I probably fall more on the pragmatist side of the scale personally.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yydcG9woWA]YouTube - ‪Game of Thrones Violin Cover‬‏[/ame]


----------



## mac1504 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Brienne of Tarth*

It appears they have confirmation that Gwendoline Christie is going to play Brienne in Season 2. 

Over at WiC, they also have reported a possible casting for Asha Greyjoy, with the interesting tidbit that they may have changed Asha to Yara.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 8, 2011)

Kzach said:


> This is who should play Margaery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




very pretty - she could play any role calling for a stunning young beauty.  Plus, she is closer in age to Margaery than Natalie Dormer.

(how about Betty White for Olenna Redwine - the Queen of Thorns - Margaery's grandmother?)


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 8, 2011)

Betty White would have just the right amount of passive-aggressive snarkiness about her to play the Queen of Thorns, but I suspect it would reek of stunt casting, and wouldn't be necessary anyway, since I'm sure there are many others who could pull off the role quite well.

As for the actress playing Brienne, I think she's about right. She's not stunning, but still perhaps too good looking for how Brienne is described in the books. I wonder what lay behind the decision to change Asha's name.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 8, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> As for the actress playing Brienne, I think she's about right. She's not stunning, but still perhaps too good looking for how Brienne is described in the books.



From GRRM's blog:

"No, when she auditioned, she did not look she does in the photo above. She came in looking... well, like Brienne."


----------



## Celtavian (Jul 9, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Betty White would have just the right amount of passive-aggressive snarkiness about her to play the Queen of Thorns, but I suspect it would reek of stunt casting, and wouldn't be necessary anyway, since I'm sure there are many others who could pull off the role quite well.
> 
> As for the actress playing Brienne, I think she's about right. She's not stunning, but still perhaps too good looking for how Brienne is described in the books. I wonder what lay behind the decision to change Asha's name.




I hope they don't change her name. Seems unnecessary. I like the name Asha.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 9, 2011)

The site hypothesizes that they changed the name due to potential viewer confusion between Osha and Asha, something that's more likely when you're hearing it instead of reading it.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jul 9, 2011)

Celtavian said:


> I hope they don't change her name. Seems unnecessary. I like the name Asha.




The link says it was probably to avoid confusion with Osha, which I can definitely see.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jul 9, 2011)

But I don't even know if someone who would be confused by that would even be able to tell you Osha's name at this point. Has it even been said on the TV show?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 9, 2011)

My memory says that Bran says it at least a couple of times.


----------



## jonesy (Jul 9, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> But I don't even know if someone who would be confused by that would even be able to tell you Osha's name at this point. Has it even been said on the TV show?



That's a good question. I don't really remember it being said. All my non-bookreading friends (heh, that sounds funny) just call her "Scruffyhair".


----------



## Fast Learner (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope, memory had failed me. I just gave the DVR a workout and went through all of her scenes and any nearby that might have mentioned her name: her name is never spoken in the first season.

Doesn't mean they won't want to use it in the second, mind you, as she has 



Spoiler



a more important role then, and quite likely an even more important role in the book just coming out or the one after, wherever she is and whatever she's doing with Rickon.


----------



## dravot (Jul 10, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> As for the actress playing Brienne, I think she's about right. She's not stunning, but still perhaps too good looking for how Brienne is described in the books. I wonder what lay behind the decision to change Asha's name.




I'm pretty certain that the makeup department can do a good enough job of making the actress look like Brienne.


----------

